
What will you see if you X-Ray a Java application? - tingumr
https://www.xray4j.com/view/31/default/?autoplay=true
======
tingumr
If you use xray4j to scan your java application, you can see a connected graph
representing control flow within your application. You can easily document and
performance tune the control flow.

